# Meet and Greet In Vancouver!



## medaid (22 Apr 2007)

Hey all, just wandering if anyone's interested in a M&G in Vancouver. If you're interested, post here you availability, and I'll set something up. 


Cheers!

MT.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2007)

I'm game......

dates, well, just let me know...my availability changes daily


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2007)

Better really happen and have proof with pictures


----------



## medaid (22 Apr 2007)

hahaha yes it will happen, and yes there will be pics just for you MB  just for you.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> hahaha yes it will happen, and yes there will be pics just for you MB  just for you.


Just for me? Eeeeeeeeewwwwwww


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> hahaha yes it will happen, and yes there will be pics just for you MB  just for you.



Isn't this similar to what could have happen in the last M & G??  Now, across the country you are co-opting a poor, devout bumpkin, when he has no clue that he is part of a conspiracy........the shame....

edited to add: just look ....look at his squeel for joy at being included!!!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2007)

Dont worry MB, i'll make sure to drink your share of the beer.........


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Hey all, just wandering if anyone's interested in a M&G in Vancouver. If you're interested, post here you availability, and I'll set something up.


It can't possibly be as good as ours was, pictures or not.  Have fun all !


----------



## GAP (22 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> It can't possibly be as good as ours was, pictures or not.  Have fun all !



Pretend is better, huh?


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2007)

Ha-ha-ha  ;D


----------



## shippedout (22 Apr 2007)

Just give the warning-order and I am certain the lower-main land crowd will be there.  What type of beer joint are you thinking about. the upper end.. Vancouver: Steam Works, North Shore:The Raven or Sailor Haggards or mid-zone: Bourbon St , Yale or what ever. In other words TAG YOU ARE IT. IN other words Beer, Beer, Beer, Beer wonderful Beer


----------



## navymich (22 Apr 2007)

How is sometime in June?  I _should_ be back on the Island early to mid June to clear out and get my move settled.  And hey, if that doesn't work for everyone, we can always do another Island meet!


----------



## medicineman (22 Apr 2007)

I'm supposed to be in Vancouver in the fall - Oct/Nov -  for my trauma rotation if all goes well.  Guess that' s a little too far in the future though eh?

MM


----------



## shippedout (22 Apr 2007)

Sorry to syt airmich.  By mid-june, most if not all people that could attend the" meet and bitch" would have dried up due to the lack of cold bubbles and would be insufferable to deal with. As for landing on the Island for a few at Pandora's or Spinnaker's. I wish, due too both have geart beer......but would a dry and thirsty military crowd go dry. Not likely.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2007)

well..if you guys are doing it in may...count me out...i'm deployed most of may


----------



## shippedout (22 Apr 2007)

Prey tell CDN Aviator why should we count you out when you could send a get well card and the moines to buy a round for the "meet and bit*h" crowd in Vancouver. We would raise a toast due to your round and 'Be Happy". Please give it a try, I am certain the group at the bar would be happy for you.


----------



## medaid (22 Apr 2007)

OKAY! CDN Aviator you cant jump plane now! I mean... you said you'd even drink MB's share of the booze! Okay how about end of April? The 29th of April I reckon?


----------



## wildman0101 (23 Apr 2007)

hi guys and gals,,,
                     im in so let me know time and date....im interior bc bout 4-5 hrs away from van...
thank god for grey hound lol...have a sis in burnaby so will figuire night before m/g... lets make 
it happen,,, sides i got dibs on the beer... gotta love those wobbly pops lol .. first rounds on me ...lol
                                                          best regards ,,,
                                                                       scoty b


----------



## aesop081 (23 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> OKAY! CDN Aviator you cant jump plane now! I mean... you said you'd even drink MB's share of the booze! Okay how about end of April? The 29th of April I reckon?



i could do the 29th...possibly


----------



## medaid (23 Apr 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen Wng O, uh I meant INVITE.

Army.ca Vancouver Meet and Greet
281900Apr 07
Malone's Bar and Grill 
2210 Cornwall St @ Yew
604-737-7777

All those interested PM me or post on this thread. All are welcome, please dont tattoo your handle on your forehead when you show up. It'll be one of the activities. Guess the handle  :


----------



## navymich (23 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> 190029 Apr 07



Sorry, it's the old sig in me, I've got to correct your DTG.  Should read 291900 

And a meet on a Sunday night?  Enjoy.  And I'll organize another one when I'm back on the left, er best, I mean, West coast.


----------



## medaid (23 Apr 2007)

OH!!!   I cant believe I got that wrong!!! FIXED!  Thanks AirMich. Ya... that's true... damnations. Okay, it shall be the 28!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's the old sig in me, I've got to correct your DTG.  Should read 291900



I suppose I should correct your DTG and make it 291900T Apr 07, or should we make it 300200Z Apr 07.  You have a choice.   ;D


----------



## navymich (23 Apr 2007)

I didn't want to confuse any of them too much George!  And isn't BC in "U" time right now?


----------



## SoF (23 Apr 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> And I'll organize another one when I'm back on the left, er best, I mean, West coast.



Preferably one on the island  ;D; a trip to mainland including accommodations will set me back a tad too far.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Apr 2007)

I will talk to the boss about about it. Sound like a plan though.


----------



## MediTech (23 Apr 2007)

I'll be in Vancouver that weekend.  I may come.  Can somebody please confirm the date and time as you guys are confusing me with all the changes and change backs.


----------



## navymich (23 Apr 2007)

Med.Tech said:
			
		

> I'll be in Vancouver that weekend.  I may come.  Can somebody please confirm the date and time as you guys are confusing me with all the changes and change backs.



Wow, you're the confusing one with the same name (albeit the ".") as the originator of the meet!  As for the meet itself, it is on Sat 28 Apr starting at 1900hrs Vancouver time.


----------



## NavComm (23 Apr 2007)

Too bad I just checked in here now. I am in Vancouver, but  I will be moving my daughter up to Cranbrook that weekend. Hopefully I will be able to make a next one! Have fun all.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Dont worry MB, i'll make sure to drink your share of the beer.........


Oh ok, thanks......I guess?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Apr 2007)

Med.Tech said:
			
		

> I'll be in Vancouver that weekend.  I may come.  Can somebody please confirm the date and time as you guys are confusing me with all the changes and change backs.



Didnt i have a talk with you the other day.......


----------



## RangerRay (23 Apr 2007)

I can't make it down, but keep us updated with pictures and stories!   ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2007)

Don't think it's going to happen for me, but a small maybe


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2007)

wow... maybe... maybe... we might have to change the dates? :| There aren't many people coming at this moment  :-\


----------



## SoF (24 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> wow... maybe... maybe... we might have to change the dates? :| There aren't many people coming at this moment  :-\



Have the meet an greet in Vic and I will make it for sure ;D


----------



## NavComm (24 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> wow... maybe... maybe... we might have to change the dates? :| There aren't many people coming at this moment  :-\



I would love to go. I will keep checking back in the (faint) hope you guys change the date!


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2007)

Yup. It has been decided that the date WILL be changed. This is why I asked everyone in the area to give a rough availability. So everyone can come!Anyways, it's been decided that it is  now a TBA thing. Under 5 people just isnt any fun (no offence guys). Not to mention that the 28th is the Garrison Mil Ball, which would I guess explain the lack of attendance. 

If the Vancouver area .caERs would like to get to gether, please, PLEASE provide a rough availability!  ;D


----------



## NavComm (25 Apr 2007)

I am available after 30 Apr and until around 24 Jun.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Apr 2007)

Given some lead time I can generally adapt to most dates.


----------



## medaid (28 May 2007)

2 weeks notice this time! 

Meet and Greet in Vancouver on the 08Jun07
Time: 1800-2200 (or later)
Place: Malone's Bar and Grill in Kitsalano, Vancouver
Address: 2210 Cornwall St @ Yew
Phone#: 604-737-7777

Please post to let me know if you're coming. Remember, since it's Friday, wear your Red Shirts!


----------



## medaid (29 May 2007)

BUMP! Doesnt any one wanna come out and play?

CDN Aviator??  :


----------



## Yrys (29 May 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> BUMP! Doesnt any one wanna come out and play?



Sure, pay the airplane tickets and I'm coming !


----------



## medaid (29 May 2007)

LOL I wish! If I had the money I'd fly out east to play too!


----------



## Greymatters (29 May 2007)

May be able to make that one, might be in town for business that day. 

Any others planned for Victoria?  Able to make one there most weekends.


----------



## navymich (29 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Any others planned for Victoria?  Able to make one there most weekends.



I fly into Victoria this Friday.  I've already got plans for Sat and Sun up-island, and won't find out until tomorrow how long I'm actually in town for, but if anyone is interested in a midweek get-together....??


----------



## medaid (7 Jun 2007)

Ugh, so once again my efforts have failed   some one else can try and arrange for a M&G here in Vancouver


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2007)

I'm on my trauma rotation at Van General 16Oct-09Nov if anyone wants to try something later in the fall.

MM


----------



## medaid (7 Jun 2007)

I'm up for meeting the infamous MM


----------



## medicineman (8 Jun 2007)

I guess that's a good start - we can worry about it when I get there and get my call schedule and such.

MM


----------



## herseyjh (8 Jun 2007)

I just saw the post about the 8th.  From the sounds of it I think it is off.  Thats to bad as I am off tonight.  Perhaps we could throw up some dates, then from there pick a time and a place that works for everyone.

I am in New West right now so I was thinking of the River's Reach Pub.  The Skytrain could be an option for people who want to have a few then find their way home.

Just an idea here.  Let me know what you think.  In the mean time I might pop over and have a pint


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I'm up for meeting the infamous MM



Careful, with him working at the trauma unit, he's going to be looking for extra victims to practice on.  ;D


----------



## medaid (9 Jun 2007)

oh... I forgot about that... oh well I'll be safe with him around  ;D


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2007)

With friends like you mich, who needs enemas  >?

MM


----------



## Greymatters (14 Jun 2007)

I was just there yesterday... need some advance notice for future events...


----------



## medaid (15 Jun 2007)

but I did I gave 2 wk notice to all the forum members... but no one wanted to play


----------



## Greymatters (15 Jun 2007)

Wasnt able to make that one, but always interested in a future date.


----------



## NavComm (14 Jul 2007)

I will be back in Vancouver on August 1, so if this is still being organized I would like to attend.


----------



## Dissident (14 Jul 2007)

On ground in early September. Count me in.


----------



## herseyjh (14 Jul 2007)

I will be in town also.  Sometime in August we should start working on the details.


----------



## NavComm (17 Jul 2007)

sounds good to me, I'll check back when I get home


----------



## Greymatters (18 Jul 2007)

Available for this from now up to early October.


----------



## NavComm (7 Aug 2007)

herseyjh said:
			
		

> I will be in town also.  Sometime in August we should start working on the details.



sounds like a plan!


----------



## NavComm (25 Sep 2007)

Is there any news on this meet and greet?


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

Not available for one until after 20 October...


----------



## ms (26 Sep 2007)

I'm in. End of October works better for me as well.


----------



## medaid (26 Sep 2007)

Good to go here! Time and place? Do we want to meet at a restraunt or a pub?


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Good to go here! Time and place? Do we want to meet at a restraunt or a pub?



Geez,

If you guys can arrange this somewhere in the vicinity of the UVic SUB ... even I'd manage to get my butt out there for it!!  ;D


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2007)

I will be here end of October, I live downtown so anywhere in the downtown area is preferable for me, a pub or restaurant, coffee shop, whatever...sorry Vern but I won't be in Victoria until at least Jan/Feb


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I will be here end of October, I live downtown so anywhere in the downtown area is preferable for me, a pub or restaurant, coffee shop, whatever...sorry Vern but I won't be in Victoria until at least Jan/Feb



Start the arrangements for then -- then!!  >


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2007)

Oh yeah vern we can meet at the Irish Times!


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Oh yeah vern we can meet at the Irish Times!



Good then!! I'm a red-head and will blend in nicely (will they mind if I wear chaps??) and nice dark Irish ale is good for one's heart -- or so I hear.


----------



## eurowing (26 Sep 2007)

Hmmm, on the island is better for me, but when dates are formalized I'll see if I can attend.


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If you guys can arrange this somewhere in the vicinity of the UVic SUB ... even I'd manage to get my butt out there for it!!  ;D



Hmm.... tempting...

Wait a sec, do you actually live in that area?


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Hmm.... tempting...
> 
> Wait a sec, do you actually live in that area?



Well, currently, I do live on an Island ... in the smallest province. Is that close enough?? The trip would be worth it!!  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, currently, I do live on an Island ... in the smallest province. Is that close enough?? The trip would be worth it!!  ;D



No chance of seeing 'chaps+girdle' in person then...    ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> No chance of seeing 'chaps+girdle' in person then...    ;D



Not a hope in heck. And, I don't do pics. They are just scarey.  :-\


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Good then!! I'm a red-head and will blend in nicely (will they mind if I wear chaps??) and nice dark Irish ale is good for one's heart -- or so I hear.



at the moment I'm the brunette not wearing chaps, but goodness only knows what colour hair I'll have in January!


----------



## medaid (26 Sep 2007)

Shall we set the date for the 26 Oct? It's a Friday, and we can all wear our red t-shirt at it too  ;D

NavComm are you @ Discovery?


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2007)

eurowing said:
			
		

> Hmmm, on the island is better for me, but when dates are formalized I'll see if I can attend.



excellent!


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Shall we set the date for the 26 Oct? It's a Friday, and we can all wear our red t-shirt at it too  ;D
> 
> NavComm are you @ Discovery?



Yes MedTech I am, but just on class A. Friday 26th is ok for me, unless the unit schedules something that I'm not currently  aware of.


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

If you decide on Victoria on the 26th I can make that.


----------



## medaid (26 Sep 2007)

Really? Cool! No I don't think that the unit has scheduled anything for that night. I'll check though... Were you there last night for the lovely safety brief?


----------



## NavComm (26 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Really? Cool! No I don't think that the unit has scheduled anything for that night. I'll check though... Were you there last night for the lovely safety brief?



Yes I was there. I didn't know we had a medtech at the unit? Were you in cadpat?


----------



## medaid (26 Sep 2007)

I was the CADPAT guy  and I'm not a MedTech anymore  if you know don't tell. It's a secret! ;D


----------



## NavComm (27 Sep 2007)

I'm a NavComm, if I knew your secret it would be safe with me


----------



## medaid (27 Sep 2007)

Hehehe very true! Will you be at the unit tonight?


----------



## NavComm (28 Sep 2007)

Well that was last night, yes I was and it was a pleasure meeting you!


----------



## medaid (28 Sep 2007)

Indeed!  My powers of observation astounds me!


----------



## medicineman (28 Sep 2007)

Hey folks from the visible minority of CF members,

I'll be on my trauma rotation starting in mid Oct until around Rememberance Day in Vancouver - perhaps we should see about actually getting something together.

MM


----------



## ms (29 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Shall we set the date for the 26 Oct? It's a Friday, and we can all wear our red t-shirt at it too  ;D



October 26th is a good date for me. 
Without trying to sound like a raging alcoholic... there are a few decent pubs in Gastown worth attending...  but I am fine with going to a place downtown or the west side.


----------



## medaid (29 Sep 2007)

So, the 26th then all interested and involved? Going once!


----------



## medicineman (29 Sep 2007)

26th as long as my call schedule allows...

MM


----------



## NavComm (1 Oct 2007)

26th is good for me


----------



## NavComm (1 Oct 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Hey folks from the visible minority of CF members,
> 
> I'll be on my trauma rotation starting in mid Oct until around Rememberance Day in Vancouver - perhaps we should see about actually getting something together.
> 
> MM



I've already pencilled you in for the long weekend, something about a ceremony.... :-X


----------



## NavComm (1 Oct 2007)

PMT 9D said:
			
		

> October 26th is a good date for me.
> Without trying to sound like a raging alcoholic... there are a few decent pubs in Gastown worth attending...  but I am fine with going to a place downtown or the west side.



Gastown works for me...


----------



## medicineman (1 Oct 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I've already pencilled you in for the long weekend, something about a ceremony.... :-X



And I says PARDON???!!! ;D


----------



## medaid (2 Oct 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And I says PARDON???!!! ;D



OMG...


Okay! Well the more the merrier anyone else? Come on! I KNOW there are more people from the Lower Mainland then this. Okay, I'll even throw in a mystery PRIZE for the evening. Yes, it'll be something gucci and fun to play with.... no Vern it's not Chaps, or pics of me with chaps... (somehow, I don't think the powers that be would be amused seeing me with nothing but my peek cap and chaps on  )


----------



## ms (2 Oct 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> (somehow, I don't think the powers that be would be amused seeing me with nothing but my peek cap and chaps on  )



But it would make you easier to find in the bar when we meet for drinks... even in Vancouver chaps are saved for that 'special occassion'...  
So it seems we are meeting on Oct 26th. Time? Location?


----------



## medaid (2 Oct 2007)

PMT 9D said:
			
		

> But it would make you easier to find in the bar when we meet for drinks... even in Vancouver chaps are saved for that 'special occassion'...



That's true! But I don't know... I hate it when I'm mistaken to be that 'guy' from the Village People... that really turns the ladies off  :'(


----------



## beach_bum (2 Oct 2007)

I might be in.  What about at the Wolf and Hound.  They give a 10% discount with Mil ID.


----------



## NavComm (3 Oct 2007)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> I might be in.  What about at the Wolf and Hound.  They give a 10% discount with Mil ID.



Where is the Wolf and Hound?


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2007)

Broadway close to Alma, it's right around the corner from the Garrison.


----------



## medicineman (3 Oct 2007)

If you're wearing chaps, leave anywhere in West Van out of the choice list...

MM


----------



## medaid (3 Oct 2007)

26th going TWICE!

hahaha, no chaps for me. Too cold now!


----------



## beach_bum (3 Oct 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If you're wearing chaps, leave anywhere in West Van out of the choice list...
> 
> MM



You mean the West End.  We have the West End, West Vancouver and the West Side.  All three are different.   ;D  The Wolf and Hound is on the West Side.  You can wear your chaps if you'd like.  hehehehe


----------



## medicineman (3 Oct 2007)

It's all badness to me until proven otherwise...

MM


----------



## ms (4 Oct 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> 26th going TWICE!
> 
> hahaha, no chaps for me. Too cold now!



I wished that had stopped other people from wearing chaps... when they really shouldn't have EVER be wearing them [eyes burning, bad memory won't go away] 

So, to summarize 
Date: October 26th (Friday)
Time: (none yet - 6 pm??) 
Location: One call for Fox and Hound (West side) I counter with Irish Heather (gastown)
Dress: NOT chaps

Discussions....


----------



## medaid (4 Oct 2007)

26th Going THRICE! 

DECIDED! 

No chaps?! Agreed! 

I like the Wolfe and Hound... but... I'm up to trying new things  so Irish Heather's got my vote!


----------



## NavComm (4 Oct 2007)

I say Irish Heather, it's across the street from where I live


----------



## medicineman (4 Oct 2007)

So of course I get my call schedule today, and lo and behold they have me working the 26th (along with a full post call day to boot).  If they only have me working evenings, I may be able to make it, if not well then I won't.

MM


----------



## NavComm (4 Oct 2007)

well it looks like only a few of us, I don't mind changing to another day that week/weekend


----------



## ms (5 Oct 2007)

NavComm said:
			
		

> well it looks like only a few of us, I don't mind changing to another day that week/weekend



ditto. I would be OK with going out on Thurs 25 Oct or the Sat 27 Oct if that would be better for MM's schedule. 
Let us know... otherwise we go ahead with the 26th and just have to arrange for a second get together!


----------



## BDTyre (5 Oct 2007)

Irish Heather is my favourite haunt...it would be my local if I didn't live out in the Delta.  If'n the civy job grants me a slight reprieve, I may show up.  Hell, if its at the Heather I'll probably have the wife tagging along!


----------



## SoF (5 Oct 2007)

I may be able to attend if it's on a Friday or weekend.


----------



## medaid (5 Oct 2007)

MM check your schedule for the Sat 27th.

All welcome to come including other halves, if they want to come


----------



## medicineman (5 Oct 2007)

Despite having a full post-call day, that looks good.

MM


----------



## medaid (5 Oct 2007)

So all gtg for the 27th then?


----------



## ms (9 Oct 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> So all gtg for the 27th then?



The 27th works for me. Irish Heather??


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Oct 2007)

The 27th sounds possible for me.


----------



## medaid (9 Oct 2007)

27th it is then. MM take a break and join us! All who are in the area PLEASE come and join us for some fun and games! I said I'll donate a fun thing for the event! Now for the location. Should add a. To the top or something?  So far the two choices are Irish Heather (leading the pack) and wolfe+Hound (1 vote)


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2007)

I guess I go with the majority on this - don't know either of them.

MM


----------



## BDTyre (10 Oct 2007)

Do we have a time set for the 27th?  My sister's Hallowe'en party is that night, but I'd still like to go to this too.


----------



## medaid (10 Oct 2007)

Why don't we say 1900hrs at Irish Heather?


----------



## NavComm (10 Oct 2007)

I believe the 27th is the jr. rank's Halloween party at Discovery. I'll look into it. If that's the case then I won't be able to make the 27th because I'm already committed to helping out at the party.


----------



## medaid (10 Oct 2007)

Ah that's right... Forgot about that.. Well we'll play it by ear then eh?


----------



## medaid (11 Oct 2007)

Okay... this always happens for some strange reason. Alright then... It'll be the 27 Oct 07 1900hrs at Irish Heather. Those who can make it great! Those who can't make it, TRY!!!


Hope to see you all there!


Cheers,

MT.


----------



## ms (13 Oct 2007)

I'm in. I will see you all there.


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2007)

Okay just to bump it up and make it more visible again.

This Sat. @ the Irish Heather 1900hrs Vancouver M&G! Bring your other halves if you want, all welcome!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Oct 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Okay just to bump it up and make it more visible again.
> 
> This Sat. @ the Irish Heather 1900hrs Vancouver M&G! Bring your other halves if you want, all welcome!  ;D


Let's not forget a camera, don't want us to believe it never happend


----------



## beach_bum (25 Oct 2007)

Sorry guys.  I won't be able to make it.  I have company coming over.  I hope you all have fun.


----------



## Dissident (25 Oct 2007)

Week end EX. Catch you next time.


----------



## Greymatters (25 Oct 2007)

Cant get over to Vancouver for that day, so I'm out.  Have fun!


----------



## NavComm (25 Oct 2007)

it is the jr. rank's halloween party that night, so I am also out, sorry


----------



## medaid (25 Oct 2007)

Okay... So it seems like there's only about 4-5 of us then, and 1 of them isn't even a member. Shall we call this M&G a bust once more then? Or do those of us who have said yes to carry on?


----------



## medicineman (26 Oct 2007)

I say screw 'em and do it anyways.  But that's likely just my liver talking...

MM


----------



## ms (26 Oct 2007)

Agreed. I am still in to meet up for a few beverages. Quality over quantity I always say


----------



## medaid (26 Oct 2007)

Roger! Carry on then tomorrow night 1900hrs Irish Heather. See ya'll there!


----------



## beach_bum (26 Oct 2007)

PMT 9D said:
			
		

> Agreed. I am still in to meet up for a few beverages. Quality over quantity I always say



OUCH!   

I'm sure I'll see you all on Remembrance Day at the usual haunts anyway.


----------



## medaid (26 Oct 2007)

Indeed! Or see you at Bde HQ


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Oct 2007)

So, this thing go ahead? Where are the pictures?


----------



## medicineman (30 Oct 2007)

No pics - just three of us there.  However we are going to try again in the very near future and maybe have a fourth or even fifth  ;D

MM


----------



## ms (31 Oct 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> No pics - just three of us there.  However we are going to try again in the very near future and maybe have a fourth or even fifth  ;D
> 
> MM



Yup. Beers were had, stories were told.... and no pics  ;D

Folks will have to attend the next one and see for themselves.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Oct 2007)

3 of you? I showed up at 7:30 wearing a support the troops hat and a red t-shirt and nobody blinked, had a couple of beers, a nice dinner and left


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

You did?! Well it's my bad, I got lost in the area attempting to meet up with PMT9D with the MedicineMan in tow. Another words, late got there actually about  7:50ish...How come you didn't give me a holler?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Oct 2007)

Wasn't to sure if I could make it. The Pot pie was nice and getting away from the wife and kid was nice also.


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

too bad mate. I said I'd buy you a beer for your generosities last time at the range. We'll hold another one relatively soon as PMT is coming back for his trauma rotations at VGH TTC W, Medicine Man'll still be kicking around so look forward to it once more around mid November.


----------



## medaid (30 Sep 2008)

So! A quick get together tomorrow night at 1900hrs at the Wolf and Hound on Broadway near Alma. 

It's 3 minutes from the Garrison by car and 5 minutes from the Garrison by foot. All members of the forum are welcome! It's a little short notice, but hey, that's half the fun!

Address:
The Wolf and Hound
3617 West Broadway, Vancouver
1900hrs 
01 Oct 2008.


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2008)

I'm game...

MM


----------



## catalyst (30 Sep 2008)

Damn..........had I taken the bus....I could have made it.


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2008)

I take it you are leaving town or just left, since it's not until tomorrow?

MM


----------



## medaid (30 Sep 2008)

So we have 1 who's good to go. Any other takers?


----------



## BC Old Guy (30 Sep 2008)

Sorry - other plans for tomorrow.


----------



## beach_bum (30 Sep 2008)

I will probably already be there, though with the family.  It's my oldest's B-Day tomorrow.   ;D


----------



## Dissident (30 Sep 2008)

Can't, I will be in Squamish for the next three days...


----------



## Greymatters (1 Oct 2008)

I was just there for three days last week - wont be back until end of next month...


----------



## catalyst (1 Oct 2008)

Leaving Kelowna to go to Victoria........would have been right when I was going through (but had to coem back early for a job interview)


----------



## medaid (29 Jan 2009)

SO! It's another time for another M&G here in Vancouver! All are welcome! Please throw up some times for people to consider!


----------



## beach_bum (29 Jan 2009)

Depending on time...date etc....I could be in.   ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Jan 2009)

If you have it after Feb 10th I should be free, not back from Malaysia till then.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Jan 2009)

If we have it after the Olympics i could be able to make it.


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 Jan 2009)

Recently moved to West Kelowna, BC from Wpg. Will be in Vancouver for the weekend and at the Fleetwood Mac concert on 15 May. That's the long weekend.


----------

